# New From Alberta



## Northern Ninja (Aug 20, 2011)

Hi all! Thought I'd say Hi. My wife and I are on the hunt for a toy-hauler, and I think we've settled on the 280RS. We'll be towing it with a 2010 Tundra TRD (will install airbags). We have a couple of sportbikes that we'll be taking (1000# total), and i'm a little worried about the hitch weight. I know that Tundraroo has this set-up, so I'm just curious how well the Tundra works with this hauler. Anyone else that has this model, I'd love to hear your opinions of this trailer. Thanks, and great forum, by the way!


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Welcome to Outbackers!


----------



## OBcanOB (Aug 23, 2007)

Can't help you with your question... but I can say "Welcome to Outbackers"


----------



## Northern Ninja (Aug 20, 2011)

Thanks for the welcome guys!


----------



## luverofpeanuts (Mar 9, 2010)

Northern Ninja said:


> Anyone else that has this model, I'd love to hear your opinions of this trailer. Thanks, and great forum, by the way!


Welcome... I don't have that model, but it looks like a cool layout. I'm sure you'll have a blast. I imagine the Tundra will handle it just fine. I think air bags are probably a good idea given the hitch weight. 
With a dry hitch weight of 725, and 1000 pounds in "toys" alone... you will likely be over your payload capacity (check the yellow sticker on the door jamb to see if it lists left over cargo capacity for your truck). I still think the it''ll handle it just fine... there are numerous Outbackers to towing at the limit or over with their Tundra's and they do just fine.... it's just good to know where your at on the numbers. Very nice looking truck ;-) btw.


----------



## Northern Ninja (Aug 20, 2011)

Thanks; One more question (at least). When is the best time of year to buy one? It looks like we're gonna have to order one since no dealers up here have one.


----------



## luverofpeanuts (Mar 9, 2010)

Northern Ninja said:


> Thanks; One more question (at least). When is the best time of year to buy one? It looks like we're gonna have to order one since no dealers up here have one.


Well, I'd guess now would be one time that dealers would be looking to move units they still have in stock. Regardless, if you check places like Holman RV in Ohio, or Lake Shore RV in Michigan, you'd likely get nearly the best price for current models. Some dealers even buy their hard to find units from these dealers if they have 'em i stock. I bought mine from Holmans and travelled to pick it up. They deliver all over the states and even arrange world wild shipments. You may get a decent price even having it delivered to a dealer near the border.

http://www.lakeshore-rv.com/cf/shopmast/productdetailp.cfm?productid=2240


----------

